# systemd not starting nmbd on boot

## darkphader

Note that I filed Bug #515684 but thought maybe someone here on the forum would have some ideas.

Basically systemd is no longer starting nmbd on boot and therefore samba is not fully functional.

The installed nmbd.service file has these contents:

```
# cat /usr/lib64/systemd/system/nmbd.service 

[Unit]

Description=Samba NetBIOS name server

After=network.target

[Service]

Type=forking

PIDFile=/var/run/samba/nmbd.pid

ExecStart=/usr/sbin/nmbd -D 

ExecReload=/bin/kill -HUP $MAINPID

[Install]

WantedBy=multi-user.target
```

In an attempt to solve this after reading http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/NetworkTarget/ I changed the nmbd.service file to:

```
# cat /etc/systemd/system/nmbd.service 

[Unit]

Description=Samba NetBIOS name server

After=network-online.target

Wants=network-online.target

[Service]

Type=forking

PIDFile=/var/run/samba/nmbd.pid

ExecStart=/usr/sbin/nmbd -D 

ExecReload=/bin/kill -HUP $MAINPID

[Install]

WantedBy=multi-user.target
```

And enabled systemd-networkd-wait-online.service:

```
# systemctl status systemd-networkd

● systemd-networkd.service - Network Service

   Loaded: loaded (/usr/lib64/systemd/system/systemd-networkd.service; enabled)

   Active: active (running) since Sun 2014-06-29 12:47:26 EDT; 16min ago

     Docs: man:systemd-networkd.service(8)

 Main PID: 469 (systemd-network)

   Status: "Processing requests..."

   CGroup: /system.slice/systemd-networkd.service

           └─469 /usr/lib/systemd/systemd-networkd

Jun 29 12:47:26 sartre systemd[1]: Started Network Service.

# systemctl status systemd-networkd-wait-online.service

● systemd-networkd-wait-online.service - Wait for Network to be Configured

   Loaded: loaded (/usr/lib64/systemd/system/systemd-networkd-wait-online.service; enabled)

   Active: active (exited) since Sun 2014-06-29 12:47:29 EDT; 16min ago

     Docs: man:systemd-networkd-wait-online.service(8)

  Process: 476 ExecStart=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd-networkd-wait-online (code=exited, status=0/SUCCESS)

 Main PID: 476 (code=exited, status=0/SUCCESS)

   CGroup: /system.slice/systemd-networkd-wait-online.service
```

Although none of this was necessary until recently (not sure if it was the upgrade to systemd-214 or not).

The results are still not pretty:

```
Jun 29 12:47:29 sartre systemd[1]: Starting Network is Online.

Jun 29 12:47:29 sartre systemd[1]: Reached target Network is Online.

Jun 29 12:47:29 sartre systemd[1]: Starting Samba NetBIOS name server...

Jun 29 12:47:29 sartre systemd[1]: Starting Vsftpd ftp daemon...

Jun 29 12:47:29 sartre dhcpcd[460]: DUID 00:01:00:01:0f:2c:94:65:00:16:76:aa:bf:70

Jun 29 12:47:29 sartre dhcpcd[460]: eno1: IAID 00:e3:63:00

Jun 29 12:47:29 sartre libvirtd[512]: 2014-06-29 16:47:29.736+0000: 512: info : libvirt version: 1.2.5

Jun 29 12:47:29 sartre libvirtd[512]: 2014-06-29 16:47:29.736+0000: 512: warning : virGetHostname:654 : getaddrinfo failed 

Jun 29 12:47:29 sartre systemd[1]: Started OpenSSH server daemon.

Jun 29 12:47:29 sartre systemd[1]: Started Samba NetBIOS name server.

Jun 29 12:47:29 sartre systemd[1]: Starting Samba SMB/CIFS server...

Jun 29 12:47:29 sartre sshd[544]: Server listening on 0.0.0.0 port 22.

Jun 29 12:47:29 sartre sshd[544]: Server listening on :: port 22.

Jun 29 12:47:29 sartre systemd[1]: nmbd.service: main process exited, code=exited, status=1/FAILURE

Jun 29 12:47:29 sartre systemd[1]: Unit nmbd.service entered failed state.

Jun 29 12:47:29 sartre systemd[1]: Started Virtualization daemon.

Jun 29 12:47:29 sartre dhcpcd[460]: eno1: rebinding lease of 172.27.12.66

Jun 29 12:47:29 sartre systemd[1]: Started Samba SMB/CIFS server.
```

Even though we "Reached target Network is Online." the network doesn't have IP address until after the nmbd failure.

----------

